# MRS Issues with new Software



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Anyone one having MRS Issues?

Several times while streaming now i have a new error pop up saying there was a problem streaming the program and to Try again. I click try again, it resumes for a good amount of time and the error pops up again...

have never really had MRS issues

anyone else?


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes, same here


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Are both TiVos running the same versions? They might have tweaked something that is causing conflicts. If not you might want to email Margret @ TiVo.com


----------



## Quake97 (Apr 24, 2006)

Or, maybe, you could contact TiVo support. 

Joe


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

innocentfreak said:


> Are both TiVos running the same versions? They might have tweaked something that is causing conflicts. If not you might want to email Margret @ TiVo.com


They both are. going to reboot both again then will email her


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Running some tests with Margret Still having issues


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

compnurd said:


> Running some tests with Margret Still having issues


Have you checked the image quality of the source material? I've experienced an issue with MRS when my source had some pixelation/stuttering due to a signal cable issue on the source channel. The receiving TiVo Premiere saw the signal degradation as an MRS issue and gave an error similar to yours.

When I went back and viewed the source material I saw definite degradation and pixelation in the source program at the location where the receiving Premiere was declaring an MRS failure.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Good call but the source is fine i tried several videos... i have never seen this error before this update.... not sure if they changed the tolerance of the error


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

Ran into the same error, Error 68. Both devices are running 20.2.1.1. One device is Premiere and the other Premiere Elite.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

GoEagles said:


> Ran into the same error, Error 68. Both devices are running 20.2.1.1. One device is Premiere and the other Premiere Elite.


i sent them some logs. will let you know what they come back with


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Is any part of your network between 2 MRS units wireless or non-ethernet? That's always suspect #1 when it comes to MRS issues.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

moyekj said:


> Is any part of your network between 2 MRS units wireless or non-ethernet? That's always suspect #1 when it comes to MRS issues.


at the time of testing this error, No However i have never had wireless issues either when streaming


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

MRS has been the same for me since the update. That said, however, every now and then when I am streaming btwn Tivos I will get an interruption (it implies loss of wireless connection) during a show/movie but when I click on 'try again' or 'play' I'm right back in. 

I don't know why this happens as I have a good internet connection and I cannot even remember the last time I lost service. So I just figure it as a momentary glitch somewhere, probably outside of the Tivos or with the wireless adapter/s. It might happen every few times I am streaming or it might happen in 1 in 10. But it doesn't happen that often and I am always able to immediately get back to the program.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

sharkster said:


> MRS has been the same for me since the update. That said, however, every now and then when I am streaming btwn Tivos I will get an interruption (it implies loss of wireless connection) during a show/movie but when I click on 'try again' or 'play' I'm right back in.
> 
> I don't know why this happens as I have a good internet connection and I cannot even remember the last time I lost service. So I just figure it as a momentary glitch somewhere, probably outside of the Tivos or with the wireless adapter/s. It might happen every few times I am streaming or it might happen in 1 in 10. But it doesn't happen that often and I am always able to immediately get back to the program.


Right but i would rather get a few seconds of video shudder, compared to a message popping up every time


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah, good point, Compnurd. For me, it has happened so infrequently, and never more than one time during a given program, that it hasn't been too frustrating.


----------



## jcole66 (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm having streaming issues with the 20.2.1.1 software update on my 2 TiVo Premieres as well. 

When I attempt to stream between them, which worked perfectly before this update, I'm getting a paragraph error message stating that my 2 devices may not be on the same network (they are). When this first happened after the 20.2.1.1 update, I just rebooted both boxes and then was able to stream between them. About 5 hours later when attempting to stream a different show, I got the network error message again. Even tho streaming 'thinks' my 2 TiVo's are on different networks, I'm able to transfer shows between them without issue.
Hopefully this is something TiVo is looking into....


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

jcole66 said:


> I'm having streaming issues with the 20.2.1.1 software update on my 2 TiVo Premieres as well.
> 
> When I attempt to stream between them, which worked perfectly before this update, I'm getting a paragraph error message stating that my 2 devices may not be on the same network (they are). When this first happened after the 20.2.1.1 update, I just rebooted both boxes and then was able to stream between them. About 5 hours later when attempting to stream a different show, I got the network error message again. Even tho streaming 'thinks' my 2 TiVo's are on different networks, I'm able to transfer shows between them without issue.
> Hopefully this is something TiVo is looking into....


If you see a message questioning whether your two devices are on the same home network, please email me the TiVo Service Numbers of both boxes, and let me know how your network is configured. (Wired, wireless, MoCA) etc.
[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## jdmaxell (Mar 14, 2007)

Same Problem here! Going to email Margret.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

This is kind of funny that I just happened to be here, while I was streaming a show from my other Premiere and I suddenly got an interruption with the message -

_Problem Playing Video
There is either a temporary problem with your home network, or the DVR BDRM may have been unplugged or restarted. (V68)
For more info, visit tivo.com/help/V68_

So, since I just happened to be online too, I decided to go to that url to see what it had to say. Imagine my surprise when it was 'Page not found' on the Tivo site. ha!

As usual, I was able to get back to my show, but I thought I'd share that message while it was right in front of me in case it has any major meaning.


----------



## h00ligan (Nov 29, 2007)

Add me to the list. TiVo screwed the pooch. 


Streaming...error. 

Copy over same program....2x real time. 

The network is fine, the TiVo is broken....again. 

And...they will never ever fix their channel lineup....I'm getting sick of this. Cable dvr with Mrv, TiVo can kiss my butt goodbye.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

All I can say is that with a *wired* network I use MRS every day between 2 Premieres and it has been flawless for me before and after this latest software update. Best feature added by TiVo in many, many years. MRS requires a stable network without temporary dropouts or high packet losses that can plague wireless networks.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

moyekj said:


> All I can say is that with a *wired* network I use MRS every day between 2 Premieres and it has been flawless for me before and after this latest software update. Best feature added by TiVo in many, many years. MRS requires a stable network without temporary dropouts or high packet losses that can plague wireless networks.


As stated in the thread, wired network with error


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've not seen anything yet using Elite to Elite for MRS. But I've only used MRS for about six total hours since the update.


----------



## h00ligan (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm a 20 year vet of IT and for half of that a network engineer creating transcontinental LANs. Believe me when I tell you my LAN has no pl or dropouts. It easily triples tivos transfer capability. Steadily. I know because I monitor it. 

Additionall let's just think Occam's Razor here. TiVo introduced streaming when a network was in place. It streamed easily. TiVo released a software update and that same day it started to fail to stream. Transfer throughput on non flagged content is maxed. People with wired networks have this issue. 


It's obvious TiVo screwed it. Like they do every time they force feed their mandatory beta upgrades. Clearly they have an extremely limited beta pool either in expertise or size, perhaps both. 

They constantly screw up...raise rates...then wonder why people say why bother. 


Can anyone really recommend a TiVo premiere with cable card and tuning adaptor to a person who just wants to watch tv?


Oh and just for kicks they advertise to you on top of your monthly charges. 


It's just shocking they still have a user base. When Mrv or central dvr hits all major cable....TiVo is going to be out of business. The only good thing they have is customer service.....service not support. Support people are never told anything but they sure are nice.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Most people aren't having an issue are they? I have not seen any issues yet using MRS on my gigabit network. If TiVo screwed it I would think most people woul be having this issue. Not just a handful.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> Most people aren't having an issue are they? I have not seen any issues yet using MRS on my gigabit network. If TiVo screwed it I would think most people woul be having this issue. Not just a handful.


There is something still changed here as i never saw this error before the update. Either they changed the level of tolerance for this error or it is new


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I've only had it happen once and that was while transferring and streaming at the same time. It streamed properly on the third try.


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

I have seen it a couple time. It always resumes play right away so I find it only slightly annoying.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I haven't seen the error yet (fingers crossed) and I use MRS for at least 2 hours per day during the week and more during the weekend.


----------



## WeBoat (Nov 6, 2002)

1 Premiere and 2 Elite's. Mostly wired network with 1 on new 500mbs Powerline. One of the units keeps disappearing from the available MRS list. On reboot it shows back up for 2 or 3 days and disappears again. Streaming works great though. Love it when the devices are there.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I have seen this once, last night after reading this post. It resumed play right away so I will see if it happens again.


----------



## jcole66 (Sep 15, 2003)

Margaret,

I emailed you all my info last week. This has been an on-going streaming problem since this update. I've found if I reboot either one of my Premiere TiVo's I can stream for a while before the error returns. Over the weekend I just got into a routine of rebooting my Living Room TiVo if I knew I'd want to stream something from the Bedroom TiVo. Obviously this is not the best scenario or user experience but for the moment it's how I'm getting by.

I appreciate any update on this issue.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I had posted a while back that this was a VERY infrequent occurrence for me.

Well, since the update, it happens pretty much every time I'm streaming - at least once per show. Only one time did it take me a couple of times to try and continue watching. 

But it IS happening a LOT more than it was before the update. Before it was maybe one in 10 shows (I was MRSing a lot) and now it's pretty much at least once per show.

I have a pretty steady, wireless, network, FWIW. 

It would be pretty impossible for me to wire everything together in my house but I don't think that should be necessary since it was working fine before. Well, I could possibly wire the two Tivos together. Can that be done to create wired without wiring to my router also? I have a Cat5 cable under my house from when I had my two Series 2 machines wired together for MRV. I don't know what all is involved in that.


----------



## h00ligan (Nov 29, 2007)

5 seconds of any show. Error. Retry. 5 seconds. Error. Retry. 


TiVo support suggested I reboot my network. I had. Did it again, same result. 


Transfers without a hitch. Won't stream.


----------



## h00ligan (Nov 29, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> Most people aren't having an issue are they? I have not seen any issues yet using MRS on my gigabit network. If TiVo screwed it I would think most people woul be having this issue. Not just a handful.


Most people didn't have the grey screen issue, many did.

Could be any number of things, even something to do with Cale cards, tuning adapters, etc.

However. Nothing else changes, TiVo updates, error occurs. Not rocket science.


----------



## robaustin (Nov 14, 2004)

V68 error here as well. Rebooted both Tivos and my router. Same thing.

--*Rob


----------



## arizon (Apr 16, 2010)

robaustin said:


> V68 error here as well. Rebooted both Tivos and my router. Same thing.
> 
> --*Rob


Before the update, I could stream without issues most of the time (one of my PXL is wireless). Since the update was applied to both of my PXLs, I have not been able to stream once. I usually stream from wireless unit to wired unit. I can get the remote menu to show me what shows are available but when I hit the final play confirmation, I get a complaint about the network not working. So, yesterday I tried to stream in the reverse direction for me (wired to wireless) and this time I saw this V68 error I had not seen before... Nothing in the update information I have seen indicates that changes were made to streaming, so I don't get it.

Note: My network (router, router software, etc...) has not changed at all. The only difference appears to be the new update.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

I just ran into this for the first time the other day. Very annoying. Ended up switching rooms to finish watching my program. Both TiVos are wired, same software.


----------



## robaustin (Nov 14, 2004)

I received a tweet from Margret (TivoDEsign) that they are working on the V68 issue.

--*Rob


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

robaustin said:


> I received a tweet from Margret (TivoDEsign) that they are working on the V68 issue.
> 
> --*Rob


Good news as my wife starting to complain about this.


----------



## Wingershute (Oct 22, 2010)

I have the same problem. Any fixes for this?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

same issue for me streaming a video from a wired connection to a wireless bridged tivo the wireless tivo can connect to get updates just fine just freezes on streaming sometimes.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

robaustin said:


> I received a tweet from Margret (TivoDEsign) that they are working on the V68 issue.
> 
> --*Rob


That's good to know. All my errors are V68 errors. That said, however, it has gotten considerably better since right after the last update. For a while, right after the update, I was having it happen up to a few times per program. Now I have it happen about once every other show I'm streaming.

Are others having less of a problem with this? BTW, I'm home network wireless/Tivo adapters.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I have have had trouble streaming with both the old software and the new software,i have 2 tivo premiere XL hooked up by ethernert cable with cisco linksys powerline adapters. in my case wether i transfer a program or just try to watch a program from the bedroom to living room or vice versa,when i pause or fastforward the show the picture and sound stutter real bad making the show unberable to watchj! I called tivo and they suggested i get the tivo N adapters. are any of you guys with mrs problem using the tivo N adapters? or do you think that would help solve the problem? i'm not sure i want to spend another $170.00 fo2 tivo N adapters just to use streaming.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I mostly think that they just like to sell the Tivo branded adapters. I could be wrong, but that's the vibe I get. BTW, should you decide to try them, they have reconditioned ones for $30 less per. That makes a pretty good difference price-wise. Also, if you are already a customer, they tend to offer you a better deal on the phone.

When I got my two Premieres I kind of balked at the $90 each for the adapters and then he offered me a BOGOF for them. If that weren't good enough, then he noticed he had the reconditioned ones for $59 so I said I was cool with that. Then I asked if I still got the BOGOF and he said, of course. Oddly, what he did was charge me for one refurb at $59 and then ordered me a NEW one as the free one. So I ended up paying just $59 for the both of them. Haven't had any problem with the one that is a refurb (so far, anyway - it's only been just under 3 months).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So far the only time I've seen the V68 error was when I was testing the Multi-Room streaming and had three streams going out of an Elite to my other three Premieres and had a stream coming in to the Elite as well from one of the other Premieres. It would work for a while and then the V68 error would pop up and sometimes one or two of the streams would stop and sometimes they would all stop. But as long as I eliminated one of those four streams, and kept it down to three streams, it was fine.


----------



## brian083071 (Oct 7, 2009)

Same here, just tried MRS for the first time last night and getting the V68 error message after about 1-2 minutes into transferring 2 different programs on 2 different nights. It starts sounding like a skipping record every couple of seconds then the v68 message pops up. I hope fix is coming soon because this sucks.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Still having the problem off and on. I'm pretty sure it's not my network, rather Tivo's problem. The error message gives a URL to go to on the Tivo site, that doesn't even exist.

Hopefully they are making some headway with this.


----------



## robaustin (Nov 14, 2004)

Tweeted with Tivo Margret this morning. A software update is coming this week to address this issue. If you want priority updating of your box - submit your TSN here:

http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/software-priority-request/

You should get the update within 3 days. Make sure both your Tivos have the update before testing MRS.

--*Rob


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

robaustin said:


> Tweeted with Tivo Margret this morning. A software update is coming this week to address this issue. If you want priority updating of your box - submit your TSN here:
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/software-priority-request/
> 
> ...


Again, no where has anyone from Tivo posted that the update will be available in 3 days. You should read the entire message you get upon submitting your TSN. It says you will receive the update within 3 days of it becoming _available_.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I went ahead to register mine for the latest. Oddly, the first one took and the second one said I was already registered. No worries. I hope it's the fixer-upper. 

Fortunately, the last few days I've had flawless MRS viewing. (whispering - yay)


----------



## robaustin (Nov 14, 2004)

MC Hammer said:


> Again, no where has anyone from Tivo posted that the update will be available in 3 days. You should read the entire message you get upon submitting your TSN. It says you will receive the update within 3 days of it becoming _available_.


My mom always said "it's not what you say, it's how you say it". No need to be condescending. You are correct, and I didn't read it carefully enough, but you sound as if you're tired of correcting people or rolling your eyes.

Relax.....take a breath.....and sometimes saying it just a little nicer is better....

--*Rob


----------

